# Why did Maryland DNR Excessively Cull the Heard this Year?



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got more than one example, from the McMansion snipers hired by DNR to the pre-set managed hunts through the spring... why did DNR seem fit to cull the deer heard so excessively this year?

In areas where I usually hike I saw 20-30 deer but this pre-spring I see no more than half a dozen. 

I hope they know what they are doing. Just can't figure why they think excess is the best.

On the other hand the regs for striper this spring are looking like the same. My gear is almost ready! >>===>: )> :fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Alot of deer, not nearly as much habitat as their used to be. I imagine with CWD about they are wanting to keep herd numbers relatively low. Did they harvest a bunch more does this year? By balancing the buck to doe ratio, they can reduce herd numbers but increase hunting effectiveness, as bucks will magnify the rutting behavior that makes them so vulnerable in the Fall. 
Most places have deer overpopulations, its just people are reluctant to control them because deer are so popular a game animal.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Snipers?*

It is good to keep the herd in check but it is an almost impossible feat. This past season North Carolina gave us unlimited doe tags. We are limited to 2 bucks per season. If everyone does the right thing and shoots a few nannies it could possibly work. But there are a bunch of hunters that refuse to shoot doe. I for one have no problem in thinning the population for the benefit of the herd.

If CWS ever gets in our herd it will be brutal. Controlling the numbers is a good idea but it has been anything but effective in years past. 

Years ago I watched a special on tv that showed a civil war battlefield that was over ran with deer. I think it was Gettysburg but I could be wrong. They tried birth control to no avail. Finally they hired snipers to come in at night and spot light them. It was effective. Animal rights raised hell but it got the job done. 

Darin


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

The McMansions are full of animal rights lefties that halted hunting for the past several years. When the deer started eating their prized boxwoods, crapping in their yard, made em paranoid about deer ticks and lyme disease, and then the breaking point when someone hit one in their driveway. So these animal activists did a 180 and called in contacts to have DNR hire snipers to haul them out en mass. Yet they still can't seem to understand the role of responsible hunters. It's these kinda folk that make no sense at all...They could have opened the area for controlled hunts for which hunters would have paid to have a ticket in the lottery...instead they beleive the only way to solve a problem is to throw the taxpayers money at it...positive revenue for the taxpayer coffers is something they just can't tolerate.


----------

